

Web-based timeline software you like? - trekking101

Not looking for super-detailed&#x2F;in the weeks project mgt stuff, but want the ability to suppress events, have relative&#x2F;contingent time, maybe different views. My use is to help lay out my new business timing for what happens when re: investor pitch, term sheet, diligence, advisers, research, hiring plan, product plan, etc...<p>What do you use? Do you like it and why?
======
augbot
I saw this a while back, I haven't used it but the implementation looks
straight forward. Hope it helps!

[http://sbstjn.github.io/timesheet.js/](http://sbstjn.github.io/timesheet.js/)

